# SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2008)

*SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Hallo.

Durch einen Newsletter habe ich gerade von einem SATA2-SSD-Gehäuse erfahren, welches mit bis zu 6 SDHC-Karten (a 4-32GB) betrieben werden kann. Hier ein kleiner Auszug der Artikelbeschreibung:

_TRIFOO SSD Adapter kann 1 bis 6 SDHC Karten (4GB - 32GB) zur gleichen   Zeit nutzen.
        Getestet mit Photo Fast SDHC 4GB - 32GB Karten:
        SDHC 4GB x 6   = 24GB
        SDHC 8GB x 6 = 48GB
        SDHC 16GB x 6 = 96GB
        SDHC 32GB x 6 =   192GB

RAID Level Level 0 (striping)
      Der Artikel hat insgesamt 6 Slots (3 pro Seite) wenn *2, 4 oder 6 SDHC-Karten          verwendet werden, ist eine Nutzung als Bootplatte mit Betriebssystem möglich*.        Bei Verwendung von 1, 3 oder 5 Karten, kann das Gerät nur als externer        Massenspeicher verwendet werden. Die SDHC-Karten arbeiten als RAID-0-Verbund,        womit eine Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit von SSD’s erreicht wird.

      Es werden SD, SDHC sowie MMC Karten unterstützt.
      Es werden *SDHC’s SLC und SDHC’s MLC* unterstützt._

**** UPDATE: Der Adapter kostet aktuell "nur" noch 58,01€ (Stand 19.10.08)****
**** UPDATE: Der Adapter kostet nun wieder 69€ (Stand 23.10.08)****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Quelle

MFG INU.ID


----------



## KTMDoki (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

und is die echt ca. gleich schnell wie eine SSD?

sonst würd die ja eigentlich fast weinger kosten oder irre ich mich da?!?


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Kommt eben ganz drauf an welche Karten du verwendest. SD/SDHC Sind nicht die schnellsten.

Wenn ich mir da z.B. die OCZ Core Series V2 mit 30GB anschaue muss ich mir echt überlegen ob sich sowas lohnen würde. Die Speicherkarten kommen nie auf die Leistung der richtigen SSD. lesen: 170MB/s • schreiben: 98MB/s
Das Adaptergehäuse ist dann zwar völlig Lautlos aber die Leistung der SD/SDHCs ist eben nicht der Brüller. (meistens Schreibgeschwindigkeiten zwischen 5MB/s-25MB/s)


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Eine einzelne SD/SDHC kommt natürlich (noch) nicht an die Leistung einer SSD mit 170MB/s heran. Allerdings hat dieser Adapter 6 Steckplätze, womit man mit 6 guten Karten schon sehr dicht an eine der schnellen OCZ SSDs heranreichen dürfte - oder sie sogar schlägt. (eine einzelne "SanDisk Extreme® III High Performance Card" zb. kommt auf bis zu 30MB/s).

Dazu kommt das bei den günstigen (OCZ usw) SSDs lediglich MLC-Chips verwendet werden, man bei dem Adapter oben aber die Wahl hat zwischen MLC- und SLC-Chips. Letztere arbeiten nicht nur schneller, sie halten auch deutlich länger (und kosten natürlich etwas mehr). Außerdem kann man im Fall eines Defektes einzelne Karten austauschen.

Es ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr das SSDs bei parallelen Zugriffen sehr stark in ihrer Leistung einbrechen, mit 6 Karten könnte die Leistung dort deutlich besser sein. *spekulier*

So oder so, beides hat Vor- und Nachteile - was besser ist werden Tests zeigen. Ich finde einen solchen Adapter allerdings schon jetzt eine Interessante Alternative, kann man sich doch eine SSD nach seinen Kriterien "bauen".

Über den Preis kann man geteilter Meinung sein, mir wären 20-30€ für einen solchen Adapter natürlich auch lieber. 

MFG

PS: Hier gibts ein Review eines scheinbar baugleichen Gerätes: http://www.markstechnologynews.com/2008/08/photofast-cr-9000-build-low-cost-ssd.html


----------



## riedochs (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Klar liese sich bei defekt eine Karte tauschen, nur wären alle Daten futsch.
Wenn wir dann mal 30€ für den halbwegs brauchbare 16GB SDHC Karte rechnen sind wir mit Box bei 250€.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich wären dann alle Daten futsch, das ist bei einem RAID 0 immer so. Allerdings archiviert man in der Regel auch keine Daten auf einem derartigen RAID, und ein Backup sollte man so oder so angelegt haben.

Eine Class 6 SDHC mit 16GB gibts ab ca. 20-22€, wären für eine 96GB Eigenbau-SSD inkl. Adapter ca. 200-210€. (oder für eine 6x8=48GB SSD ~ 130€) Eine V1 OCZ mit 32GB kostet ebenfalls knapp 130€. Für das gleiche Geld könnte man sich also in diesem Fall eine SSD mit 50% mehr Kapazität bauen. Das ist ja auch schon mal was. *g*

MFG

Mittlerweile ist der Preis auf 58,01€ gefallen. 

tinxi.com GmbH Ihr Computer Online Shop für Hardware und Software

MFG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Natürlich wären dann alle Daten futsch, das ist bei einem RAID 0 immer so. Allerdings archiviert man in der Regel auch keine Daten auf einem derartigen RAID, und ein Backup sollte man so oder so angelegt haben.
> 
> Eine Class 6 SDHC mit 16GB gibts ab ca. 20-22€, wären für eine 96GB Eigenbau-SSD inkl. Adapter ca. 200-210€. (oder für eine 6x8=48GB SSD ~ 130€) Eine V1 OCZ mit 32GB kostet ebenfalls knapp 130€. Für das gleiche Geld könnte man sich also in diesem Fall eine SSD mit 50% mehr Kapazität bauen. Das ist ja auch schon mal was. *g*
> 
> MFG


Ich weiß nicht,aber ich hätte bedenken bezüglich der haltbarkeit der sd/sdhc karten.Ich habe mal zu testzwecken eine cf-karte mit einem cf zu sata adapter als kleine festplatte betrieben und ich muß sagen,das das die karte nicht lange überlebt hat.Freilich wird der von dir genannte adapter bei der datenverteilung nicht wie ein cf zu sata adapter agieren und langsamere karten (die cf 40mb/s lesen und glaube 35 mb/s schreiben) werden wohl etwas besser halten,aber ich bin trotzdem ein wenig skeptisch.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Das war die ganze Zeit auch mein Bedenken. Aber ich habe kürzlich irgendwo gelesen das die CT wohl mal einen USB-Stick versucht hat durch permanentes Beschreiben zu zerstören. Irgendwann (nach 1 Mio/10 Mio Vorgänge?) haben sie es dann aufgegeben. Der Standard (bei CF) sieht glaube 10.000 Schreibvorgänge vor, je nach Hersteller halten sie aber 1-2 Mio aus. Sandisk zb. gibt ja lebenslange Garantie, das kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.

Natürlich bleibt, verglichen mit einer Festplatte (gerade bei zb. SCSI-HDs), ein "fader Beigeschmack" bezüglich Haltbarkeit/Abnutzung. Und gerade bei voller Bestückung mit 6 Karten ist das Risiko eines Defektes verglichen mit nur einer Karte auch entsprechend höher. Allerdings denke ich, regelmäßige Backups vorrausgesetzt, und wenn man die 6 Karten im Raid lediglich für das OS inkl. Anwendungen (also nicht als Storage) verwendet, das sich das Risiko eines evt. Datenverlustes durchaus in Grenzen hält.

Zumal wir ja irgendwie erst am Anfang stehen. Es werden sicher noch andere Adapter (auch mit mehr Slots) kommen, und auch die Entwicklung der Speicherkarten bleibt nicht stehen. Ich hätte auch nix gegen einen solchen Adapter für USB-Sticks... die Zeit wird zeigen wohin der Trend geht.

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Der Trick ist, das man die Zugriffe auf den Stick 'wahllos' verteilt, so dass man keine feste Zuurdnung der Sektoren hat, wie bei HDDs.

Daher halten sie halt etwas länger...


----------



## neumond1981 (25. März 2009)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Hallo, ich habe etwas nachgelesen, diese Laufwerke werden von verschiedenen Herstellern gebaut.

Photofast CR-9000 für 6 (SDHC Karten)
Photofast CR-9200 für 8 (SDHC Karten)
Sharkoon Flexi-Drive S2S (für 6 SDHC Karten)
Trifoo (für 6 SDHC Karten)
ACard ANS-9012 (für 6SDHC Karten)

Evt gibt es noch mehr.

Die frage ist, hat jemand dazu irgendwelche Tests gefunden, oder hat evt jemand sich schon sowas gekauft und wenn, sind sie ihr Geld wert? Wäre interessant ob PCGH sowas organisieren könnte und auch mal tests dazu machen könnte, wäre ja immerhin ne interessante sache.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (25. März 2009)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Wenn die die leistung von einer ssd erreicht ist das gar keine schlechte Idee!!!


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2009)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*



neumond1981 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe etwas nachgelesen, diese Laufwerke werden von verschiedenen Herstellern gebaut.
> 
> Photofast CR-9000 für 6 (SDHC Karten)
> Photofast CR-9200 für 8 (SDHC Karten)
> ...



_Produktbeschreibung CR-9200:_
_
              Der CR-9200 ist das direkte Nachfolgemodell des CR-9000 und bietet insgesamt *8 SD(HC)-Slots* zum Eigenbau einer SSD an. wodurch die Lesegeschwindigkeit im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell um 25% gesteigert werden konnte (RAID-0 Verdund der eingelegten SD-karten). _

_Jeder Slot unterstützt bis zu 32 GB, wodurch 256 GB Speicherkapazität insgesamt erreicht werden können. _
_Als weiteres Novum hat der CR-9200 einen *1 GB grossen DRAM-Cache* für einen schnellen random write Zugriff, sodass man auch ohne High-End SLC SD-Karten eine hohe Schreibperformance erreicht._


MaxXxware Germany - Autorized PhotoFast Distributor | CR-9200 8x SD(HC) zu 2.5" SSD Adapter

Interessant, ich bin mal gespannt wann er in den Handel gelangt und was er kosten wird.


----------



## 4clocker (18. April 2009)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

So wer probiert denn jetzt mal so n Teil aus  Mit 8 SD Karten und dem Laufwerk selbst ist man doch sicher schon auf dem Preisniveau ner günstigen SSD? Wie ist das mit Treibern usw, bzw kann man auf dem Teil Windows installieren?


----------



## M80331 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: SSD im Eigenbau - 2,5" SATA-II SD/SDHC zu SATA Adapter/Gehäuse*

Tut mir leid wenn ich hier alte Beiträge heraushole, bin nur gerade darüber gestolpert als ich gesehen hatte, dass es jetzt Class 10 SDHC gibt, mit min. 10MB/s konstant und max. 30MB/s, kosten bei 4GB so um die 20€.

Davon 8 Stück in den Photofast CR-9200, ergibt doch 80-240MB/s zum Preis von ...

Tja und das wäre mal so die Frage: kennt jemand überhaupt eine Bezugsquelle für den CR-9000 oder 9200?

Das Teil von Sharkoon gäbe es für um die 65 Euro + 6*20, also für knapp 200€ wenn man die Versandkosten draufrechnet kriegt man 60-180MB/s.

Na da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner WD Velociraptor, oder gleich 2 davon im RAID-0.


----------

